# 110 Rebuild questions



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Over the past few weeks I have been preparing to put a leaky 110 that I purchased for cheap back together. All of the glass is separated cleaned and ready for siliconing. When I got this tank the front panel of glass had pulled away from the side glass panels at the top of the aquarium. My question is, could have this been due to the fact that there was no centre brace? and if so, should I purchase a piece of glass to use as a centre brace?

thanks!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I would put a center brace for sure, but more so while your already at it I'd brace the whole top like my tank is for even extra strength and make it easier to put stuff on top of the tank with out the worry of it caving in.

Here's some photos so you can get a better idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If you need glass I have lots if you want to come out to Langley it's good quality 6 mm glass for cheap. PM me if your interested Cheers Laurie


----------

